# More Insurance Woes..



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Hey there guys, great forum you guys have here.. been lurking around as a guest for a few months 

I am a prospective buyer of a used R35 and the only thing holding me back now is getting a nice insurance quote..

My best quote so far has been from Endsleigh £6100 with a £950 excess

If i quote as if i bought the car next year this time, it drops to £2100 but with a £3000 excess (must be the age thing, next year i'll be 25)

The problem isn't in the prices (I was expecting around £5000 - I'm 24, Doctor, held license for 2 years, 1 year NCB) but whether or not the insurance price difference is enough to justify me holding out till next year to buy the car? I really don't like the idea of a £3000 excess!


----------



## Kizzz (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi andrew,

I think you need to check more insurance companies, maybe try some brokers aswell? Im 22 and my insurance was only £1500 with a low excess. Probably more to do with risk area aswell, ontop of that i dont think there is much uniformity between the insurance companies on how high a risk the gtr is, so the best bet is to keep looking.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Am the same age, try elephant, were by far the cheapest for me.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Hi Andrew and welcome.

Certainly shop around but I'm not surprised by your quotes as any broker would be a tad concerned by your lack of driving experience going for a GTR!

Good luck.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I had a micra 1.0l when I was 24:chuckle:

Currently betting on a rise in premiums for R35s and given you are a youngster, wanting to ensure a fast car, then a high premium would seem the norm????


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Hi guys, thanks for the replies..

yeah i am not too worried about the prices.. although if i could find it cheaper it would be a nice bonus!

I've been driving since i was 17 but just not in this country! (although i was born here..)

I think i'll follow the advice given so far and keep shopping around.. hopefully i'll get lucky with the premiums!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You are actually PREPARED to accept a quote of £6100 ? Wow!


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm 27 and pay about £800 with Elephant. Switched from Admiral when they tried to charge me £1300 at renewal up from £900 the year before! No claims or convictions incurred in the interim either! Very cheeky and silly considering Admiral also own Elephant.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Admiral were more expensive for me as well.

Good luck Andrew


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

try Keith Mitchaels

they checked google earth to show that in my old house the car could not been seen from the road and saved me £300 

for a "more mature" driver that was a big saving


----------



## kooziesonline (May 28, 2010)

andrew186 said:


> Hey there guys, great forum you guys have here.. been lurking around as a guest for a few months
> 
> I am a prospective buyer of a used R35 and the only thing holding me back now is getting a nice insurance quote..
> 
> ...



I get more exp from such posts. Thanks !

__________________
koozies online


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Kizzz said:


> Hi andrew,
> 
> I think you need to check more insurance companies, maybe try some brokers aswell? Im 22 and my insurance was only £1500 with a low excess. Probably more to do with risk area aswell, ontop of that i dont think there is much uniformity between the insurance companies on how high a risk the gtr is, so the best bet is to keep looking.


You've got to be shittin me you pay £1,500 on a R35 fully comp on your own policy at 22....


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

MartyV said:


> You've got to be shittin me you pay £1,500 on a R35 fully comp on your own policy at 22....


I can believe that, I'm 21 and quote an R35 for £2,250 fully comp (which is not much more than I pay on my 32GTR! )


----------



## Kizzz (Apr 20, 2010)

Mines part of a fleet policy, hence the low price. I also had to fulfil the companies requirements that i have driven/insured powerful and expensive cars in the past.


----------



## Mazdo (Feb 11, 2010)

David-R said:


> I can believe that, I'm 21 and quote an R35 for £2,250 fully comp (which is not much more than I pay on my 32GTR! )


Mind if I ask who you're with for your 32GTR?


----------

